# Timer de cocina...Contador programable



## ffeerr (Feb 6, 2008)

hola a todos!

Necesito construir un timer de cocina que cuente de manera descendente un tiempo "x" que tu se lo tienes q asignar....se como hacer un contador.... pero no se como manipularlo a que la cuenta sea diferente, por ejemplo si quiero tener cocinando algo en 20 minutos, que la cuenta sea de 00:20 a 0 y al termino de este suene una chicharra o campana que me indique el fin. 
El valor maximo que debo programar en el contador seria de 60 min.
Supongo que para armar el circuito contador seria algo sencillo usar un 74192

gracias por su atensión!


----------



## Apollo (Mar 4, 2008)

Hola ffeerr:

Si vas a utilizar el 74XX192, para modificar el número que presenta su salida, podrías utilizar la entrada de control de "Carga paralela" (Pin 11) y las entradas de carga paralela (Pin 15,1,10,9).

De esta manera puedes modificar el número de la cuenta, antes de inicarla. Ya sea con otro contador (Si se va  mover este número con frecuencia), u con algún tipo de dip switch (Si el número no va a moverse mucho), o si el número siempre va a ser el mismo, puedes dejar fijo el número desde la PCB.

Espero y te sea útil esta información

Saludos al foro


----------



## ezequiel_25 (Oct 3, 2008)

Buenas. Este timer es justo lo que estoy buscando pero solo necesito que mantenga el pulso durante 15 minutos y durante ese tiempo tiene que alimentar un rele, si pueden poner el circuito se los agradeceria muchisimo.

Gracias.


----------

